# Bank Customer



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 27, 2006)

From an email:



> I am told that a 98-year-old woman wrote this to her bank, and the bank manager thought it amusing enough to have it published in the New York Times.
> 
> Dear Sir:
> 
> ...


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 27, 2006)

Love it!!!


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## thegracefullady (Apr 27, 2006)

Hahaha, that's great! I hope I'm that smart when I'm 98


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 28, 2006)

WOW indeed!!


----------

